# Subwoofers



## brianpruss (Jan 24, 2010)

How do i know what size box i need for two 12 inch pioneer premiums subwoofers I THINK THEY ARE 2000 WATTS A PEICE what is the best way to build one if someone could help me i would be great full also have a 1600 watt amp


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

brianpruss said:


> How do i know what size box i need for two 12 inch pioneer premiums subwoofers I THINK THEY ARE 2000 WATTS A PEICE what is the best way to build one if someone could help me i would be great full also have a 1600 watt amp


 Mods may need to move this over to the car audio section, I think your speakers are 1000 Watts each. You are online, there is a spec sheet that comes with every woofer that you will purchase. If you lost it you can go right to there site and look it up. Basically they give you an over all measurement of the box specs that it need to be for the woofer to produce its maximum suond levels. When the specs are correctly followed it will produce one hell of a hard hitting box, when it is not tuned correctly the woofers will still work but not produce the max "bang for your buck" if done correctly.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/Subwoofers/Champion#section=models

Find your woofer click on it than under "specifications" down near the bottom it has a "Recommended Enclosure" weather you buy it or build it, if you have the specs correct you will know. Witch again = bang fer yer buck ray:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you are going for SQ, a sealed enclosure would be beneficial, is your going for SPL then a vented enclosure. If you choose vented you have a few options. You can go traditional round ports or non traditional l shaped slot ports. Again it depends on what you are trying to achieve and also how handy you are with a table saw.


----------

